# October 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in October


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Will start this thread . 
Hi everyone testing in October 

Had my fet transfer Monday, My test date if I get there is monday October 8th . Previously I had two fresh cycles and bled 7dp5pt and 9dp5dt. Also one fet which was a bfn Not brought any tests this time round if I get to test date I will buy one the day before .  I'm not symptom spotting just trying my best to go with the flow and staying away from Google .

I do have a bad head I have since I started the meds ,Also sore boobs but I get that regardless of ivf . I'm on steroids and finding that I'm more thirsty and tired than normal .But other than that I feel no different .


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I had my FET today and I am testing on the 7th.

This is my second FET cycle and I am hoping it will work. I have felt worse on the drugs this time - I don't know why because it's all the same.

I had a tiny couple of spots this evening but I assume it's related to the transfer itself rather than anything else?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

It's the headaches that do me in . It's been really bad today . 
I'm on tablets
Pesseries
Injections 
Steroids 
everyone list headaches as side effects so I've got one big one .  

I think you can have a bit of spotting after et x 

SMA1-Mum I think we were in the same group before ? 2ww in June 2018 ? X


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey! I'm keen to join too  

Wow Natsel that is lots of different things to be on. Really hope this is your time. IT's SO hard isn't it when you get all these symptoms and it alwaus makes you wonder....

Hi SMA1Mum - great to be on here with you. 

I had my transfer yesterday and due to test on Sat 6th but can't do bloods here on the weekend so I'll test at home on Thurs or Friday I think! when I first started IVF I would never test at home but now I can't wait that long specially since I'd have to wait an extra two days this time...

It's such a strange feeling - knowing you have a wee embryo tucked up inside but I feel absolutly normal.... so now the wait begins!


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

It strange how all clinics are different I don't test till the 8th but I had my transfer monday . 

My clinic don't offer bloods they just advise you to get a frer or a digital one . 

Not buying any tests early though this time


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Natsel how old was your embryo when it was transferred? Mine was a 5 day transfer meaning it was frozen at day 5, so maybe that's why I test earlier, perhaps yours was a 2 day embryo>??

But yes - it's so different everywhere you look


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

It was a 5 day embryo . my clinic says 14 days after transfer I have to test so technically its 19 days after ovulation . I guess you have a definate positive then . x


----------



## sammy1302 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. I’m new to this so just want everyone options. So I’m with lister Fertility Clinic and I put back in 2 bc eggs day 5 on Saturday. Yesturday day time I done a test (couldn’t wait) and there was a very faint line, I then done it at night and then this morning and the line seems to be getting darker do you think I’m pregnant or Is it just me and using cheap pregnancy test that don’t work properly. What does everyone think(don’t seem to be able to add picture)


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Sammy .

I would say that it would be the start of a bfp .
I presume your 6dp5dt which is 11 dpo so you could be picking up very early hcg. 
Try and hold out testing for another day or two 

Good luck x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

A frer pregnancy test would be best to use .


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds like a bfp to me Sammy!!

Hi everyone I've moved from the Sept board to this one because I've just realised Il be testing on 1st October not September! Ooppss. I gave in the other day and did a test which was bfn but I'm thinking I just did it too early.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Good to hear everything is going well for everyone so far (headaches aside!)

Natsel - definitely we were on the June board together! All the best for this time!

I am feeling more positive about this cycle and more relaxed which I am hoping will bode well for us. The doctor seemed very positive at the transfer but I wasn't sure if that was just being nice or whether he was actually being positive because he thinks it will work? 

So far I am 2dp5t without any side effects beyond slight soreness at my injection site (Lubion injections beat pessaries but the injections are a bit stingy) and I plan to rip out my sinuses shortly - anyone else had a cold during FET? I  had flu and sinusitis last time. Is it something in the drugs that makes you so prone to these things?

Sorry for the ramble - knackered after work today. I didn't even mark all my books, I just couldn't make my brain work anymore!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

How is everyone?

I did an early test today. Its 3 days before AF is due. I can't decide if there's a very faint line or I'm just wanting to see it. Il wait a few more days and test again. I shouldn't have tested early but I couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I got told the earliest reliable test day is the day they give you. I did loads of early testing last time and it added to the stress. Determined not to test early this time.


----------



## sammy1302 (Apr 11, 2018)

So I tested early and got early positive line from Thursday which was day 5 and been taking them since and the line been getting darker and darker. Done a clear blue one today which told me I was pregnant. I’m meant to test tomorrow as my due time so I think I can say I’m pregnant


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yay sammy thanks brilliant. Are you testing tomorrow aswell?


----------



## Babycatcher88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok,  I caved and I said I wouldn’t this time!! I’m so mad with myself. I have tested same wee this evening with 2 tests and both lines came up straight away. Both bfp’s. Now I’m kicking myself incase I still have hcg from 00.10 on 18/9/18. Would the line be strong if it is from the injection? I don’t want to get my hopes up but I’m really stressing over this. I know I shouldn’t have done a test but I have no willpower! Help?!


----------



## sammy1302 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi, don’t be out of by no systoms I was the same I didn’t feel anyting and I was so negative about it thinking I wasn’t pregnant and I took my test Thursday and I got faint positive. I am getting little cramps today which is day 8 after t answer


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Congrats to all of you on your bfp. I promised not to test early this cycle because it made it so much worse.

I am weakening slowly - its a total head game isn't it? I felt really well during my pregnancy with my daughter (no morning sickness or anything like that). My first FET I had tons of side effects and had a bfn. This time I feel really well which I can't decide results from my body being used to the drugs or me actually being pregnant. My test day is next Sunday and it is going to need superhuman effort not to test early! Currently 5dp5dt....


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wouldn't you think they would have developed a test that works the day after you conceive 😂.
That wait is the worst isn't it. Fingers crossed for everyone. 
My otd is tomorrow and now Im scared to test 😂


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've done my test and it was bfn so I guess I'm out this month.

Good luck to everyone, hope you get your bfps!!!!!!


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Chelle I'm so sorry life's a **** .

Take time out for yourself. 

I'm 8dp5dt , had some spotting yesterday , I've had cramps back ache etc , going the same way as my last 3 bfn so I'm already assuming this is bfn , I know ppl say it could be signs of bfp , but you know your own body .

Any idea what your next plan is ? Xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

Chelle so sorry for your BFN - it's so tough. Sending hugs

Natsel - I have my fingers crossed for you. I hate this symptom spotting. Really hope you get a postiive, When are you testing?

SMA1 - oh I hear you! When are you going to test? 

Sammy CONGRATS! SO stoked you're getting increasingly positive tests!

Babycather - why do we do this to ourselves?!?! Hope you've kept having opsitive tests

AFM - I had a very small bleed 6dp 5dt which lasted only one loo visit, and then another teeny spotting last night which was 7dp. I did a POAS this morning - 8dp and got a very faint line. What does this mean>?!?! I"m hoping it was two small implantation bleeds..... but you never know. My OTD is this Saturday but can't get bloods here on the weekend so I ahve to wait till MOnday grrr. I'll POAS again on SAturday and am just hoping I get no more bleeding at all. I am trying my hardes to take things really easy but life is busy!

Wishing everyone loads of luck - lots of us testing around this time!


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Morning All. I had my transfer yesterday. Transferred one embie. Had 2 BFN, 1 chemical and 1 BFN.

Jojonz- congrats. A line is a line... hope for you it gets darker. Lots of baby dust your way...

Everyone how are you all doing.
I am feeling extremely cold. Have the heating on, thermal socks and cardigan.

Im doing it very easy this time. Bedrest for an hour and then some office work from home for an hour and lie down again.

My otd is 14/10. But i know for my own peace of mjnd i will test before.

Xx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

So sorry for you guys with a BFN - it's so crushing! 

Yay for the BPF so far! Congratulations! 

Apart from very sore boobs,  I still don't have any other symptoms and it's really messing with my head! I have somehow managed not to test yet - due to tomorrow morning.  Absolutely bricking it - don't want to see a BFN and terrified if it is a BFP. What I can't get my head around is how different I feel this time (completely fine) and last time (felt dreadful with tons of symptoms). My drug doses haven't changed, everything is the same as last time. I don't get it! Anyone else had this before?


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi sma1.

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow .

I'm due to test Monday . like you I'm too scared to . I just don't want to do it . I have four tests ready and by now I've normally tested or bled before otd . I was OK for the first week but since 7 and 8dp5dt I had some brown discharge only after a bowel movement tmi but nothing since . Since then I've had all types of aches and pains crampy headaches basically all pre AF symptoms bar any bleeding . My boobs are sore which they normally are pre AF 

I would be very surprised to see a bfp to be honest . The only thing that's different to previous cycles are I have an ache in my pubic bone . I wish pearly pregnancy symptoms were different to pre AF .

Will be thinking of you tomorrow sma. Xx


----------



## HappyAmbler (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello ladies

I've been registered on here for a while but don't really post much - but thought it might help now I'm in the 2ww and driving myself completely insane. 

I had my transfer on Monday 1, and OTD is Friday 12. This cycle was a bit of a weird one as it was split in half. We did a minimal stimulation protocol with clomid which can affect your lining, so you freeze for transfer in the following cycle. But because our clinic (Serum in Athens) was closed in August, and the way my cycles fell, here we are in October... 

The new protocol made a difference in the sense that we were able to freeze 2x AB blastos. At the time I was over the moon! As we have a history of poor embryo quality and I never thought in a million years we would get two good ones. But it was so much easier when they were two chances in a freezer. Now I'm back where I always am - convinced it's not going to work 

Anyway, a bit of company would be appreciated. Congratulations on the BFPs so far, and I'm so sorry there have been some BFNs already  All I can say is keep your head up, you will be ok  xx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I'm out. Absolutely devastated doesn't begin to cover it. I thought it would work because I felt so different to last time. 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## HappyAmbler (Oct 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear that, lovely


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

My wife had a single 5 day expanded blastocyst tranfered yesterday Nd we have 3 expanded blastocyst frozen from this cycle  fingers crossed, this is our first ivf, we have had previous unsuccessful iui rounds. She has had slight twinges and a little pain. She had transabdominal egg collection so still a little tender.


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

SMA Mum I am SO sorry. This journey is so so hard and especially when you feel a little hopeful it;s devastating. I really hope you are well supported at this time. DO you have other frosties?

SweetingWood - good luck to you on this round!

HappyAmbler welcome! Nothing like chatting with people who totally understand eh? And I hear you on the nerves. I have found listening to a ZIta West meditation SO  helpful for staying positive!

Gab1 Good on you for resting! Got to while you can and especially if that feels like the right thing to do!

Natsel - GOOD luck for your test today!

AFM - OTD today! Just had my blood test and now I wait. I had a VERY faint positive POAS on Thursday and a slightly darker one on Saturday morning so I am feeling hopeful... it's SO hard isn't it cos you get your hopes up but I do think that staying positive really helps so hopefully it;s with good reason. I'm at a cafe now then off to work so hopefully the day will go fast. I had two very small bleeds on 7dpt so hoping that was implantation and all is good. but we shall see

Loads of luck to everyone


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Sma1-mum- feeling so sorry. It is a very difficult journey. Ive seen your post on PGD page here as well as i am also doing PGD. Wishing you all the luck of the world. Take time for yourself x

Sweeting wood- good luck this time. 

Jojons- it sound good, congratutlations! If the line is getting darker is good. I had chemical with my first FET and the line was not getting darker but same and few days later lighter. Did you receive your blood result

AFM- today 5dp5dt- feeling all sort of cramps and everything that is looking like pg symptoms but also had the same with negs FETs so i put all down to progesterone.
Havent tested yet. I have 4 tests from superdrug own branch. Dont know if they are good for early testing. Did anyone used them before OTD.

Xx


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello ladies

I had ET 5dt last Sat. First transfer since Feb 2016! OTD Mon 15 Oct.

Congratulations to the bfps and best of luck to everyone still waiting!

Xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well unfortunately it looks like a chemical again for me...beta only 27. I'm pretty gutted. Another blood test in 2 days so still PM meds but I'm not holding out any hope!

Will investigate what's going on as that's three failed cycles now but I'm also going to give myself a few months off as I need a break from the meds!

Good good luck to those testing in the coming days .

Natsel I hope you had great news  xx


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I am on day four after a transfer of a 5day blastocyst. Test day 16th of October. 
All the best 🤗


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome Endromeda and Eloise on board good luck both of you during the 2ww

I am sorry to hear the beta was not as high as you expected. Your second beta will be the decision maker if this is a chemical or slow implanter. I hope the second one... it is defo good to have some tests done why they are not sticking.

Afm- i had yesterday at 5dp5dt a lot of heavy cramps in tummy and also in back a few. It was very painfull and even for AF i dont have it this bad. Did anyone had this before. I did a test this morning with FRER and was negative. Hope it is too early for me to test. I know i am early tester hahaha.

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have my transfer today, one 5AA hatching blast on board. I’m not planning on testing at all until my OTD on the 23rd. Good luck to all those still waiting! Xxx


----------



## Mareeba29 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I’m on ivf attempt no 6, we did a frozen ivf round with a pgd normal, hatching embryo. It’s day 3 and I am cramping like crazy, back ache and swollen stomach as if my period is due to come? I was on a long protocol in the build up to this cycle. I feel as though it has stopped before it even got started. Anybody experience similar? Huge thanks for reading xx


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Tested this morning and its a BFN 😦. So hoping that this would work...Two frozen embryos left!!
Good luck to all those testing soon


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Good morning everyone

Sorry to hear about your BFN Eloise242. 

I tested and got a BFN this morning as well. It was our first donor egg share cycle and in my naivity I thought it would work first time. We have also got 2 frozen embryos left but will probably try and do some investigations first as to why I can't even get an embryo to implant. 

Good luck to everyone testing soon 
xx


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Good morning Everyone

AndromedaE9, sorry to hear about your BFN.I know what you mean about thinking it would work first time. We were very blessed that I got pregnant the first time, however it soon ended in an early miscarriage. 


Take care and goodluck


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi ladies,

Joining the chat on our 2ww. I'm 5dp5dt today, been a bit up and down about it. I'm not having a huge amount of symptoms, and the pulling pains I'm getting are exactly like my first BFN, so feeling deflated. I haven't had any implantation bleeding, like I did on our first fet where we got a bfp, so I think it's a bad sign. I know everyone says every one is different, but I feel like I need some positive signs that somethings happening  my OTD is not until the 24th when I'll be 14dp5dt. I'm really hoping I don't test too early as I work myself up more if it's a negative. Sorry for the moany message, I'm just feeling down today.

Sorry to hear the bfns  I completely know how you feel.  

I haven't read tgrough all the thread, so if there's any bfps, congrats. Hope everyone is doing okay. Anyone on the same timeline as me? Anyone getting symptoms? Xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi All,

Joining you on the 2ww. Yesterday I had a 5AA blast transferred. I'm feeling hopeful and positive and hoping it works. This is the 1st attempt for us. OTD is 26/10/18 so just 10 days to go. I'm hoping I can wait until then as it would be likely to be accurate but we'll see how it goes!

Sorry about the BFN's ladies. I hope you are okay.
Congrats to the BFP's!


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, I hope you don’t mind me joining you all.

We had a fresh transfer in July which unfortunately resulted in a BFN, AF arrived 5dp5dt which was gutting and really early. 

Yesterday we had a frozen embryo transfer of a lovely 5BB on a natural cycle. The only medication I’m taking is lubion injections twice a day instead of the cyclogest pessaries which I don’t think my body absorbed on our first try. 

Test date is 26/10 so I’m on the same timeline as Stacey which is great and how strange because my sister is Stacey and she is currently pregnant. Maybe it’s a sign for us both. 

It will be lovely to keep in touch with you all during our TWW’s.

Hope your all okay. Congrats to those who have had a BFP and sorry to anyone who has had a BFN xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Natalie,

It is quite strange! I am taking the pessaries and am glad the injections are over. Was fine with them but trying to do them at work when needed was a pain, Now I just pop the pessary in and hope that it works. I have side effects so assume I am absorbing them well. Sorry about your BFN in July.

Nice to have someone to test at the same time. Maybe you'll be able to encourage  me to wait!

xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Stacey - I know what you mean about injections, luckily I’ve been able to do them all at home. Would be a nightmare at work.

How long are you taking off for the TWW? Are you planning to relax or carry on as normal?

I definitely won’t be testing early. I saw on Instagram that someone had tested early and got a positive, they were over the moon but on OTD it was negative. That would be awful. 

Xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Everyone 

Hope it’s ok for me to join ?
I had two embryos transferred today so have officially started the dreaded 2WW . My OTD is the 26th Oct.

xx


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi all 

Sorry to those who have had BFN and congrats to those with the BFP! 

I had one embryo transferred today - don't really know how to feel. I suffered with mild OHSS and when I drink water or eat anything I feel bloated instantly and it's more uncomfortable! I feel like I drank alot and needed a wee but they said my bladder wasn't full  they assured me it was fine they could see clearly but cnt help thinking i've messed up!

My OTD is Saturday 27th! 

Trying my hardest to keep positive 

Good luck to all those waiting to test! X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Toffee Apple - Welcome. You have the same test date as me and Stacey. It’s fab having other people to chat to isn’t it, we can all keep each other going. Is this your first transfer? I’m guessing not with you transferring two?

Karleigh - Welcome. Please don’t feel like you’ve messed up at all, they’ve told you everything is fine so just trust them, they’d tell you if not. Keep positive, we can all support each other. Is this your first transfer? 

Xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Natalie I've been at work this afternoon so have done a normal day. I'm taking no days off apart from yesterday as I read that it makes no difference. Plus at work today, I was able to think about other things and not think about how long I have until a pregnancy test! I don't intend to test early but thought maybe as the days went on I would feel like I wanted to, but thanks for the info about the Instagram post, now I'm sure to wait!

ToffeeApple, welcome. We test on the same day! 

Karleigh, hello. I hope you are okay. Like Natalie said, they told you that it was okay so I would try to be positive . You've done what you needed to do. 

xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Please can I check with you ladies, I’m just being paranoid - I’m taking just a general multivitamin from Superdrug as I asked my Consultant if I needed to be taking anything and he said a multivitamin would be fine. I’ve just read the back of the container and it says not to take if trying to get pregnant or if you are pregnant unless advised by your Doctor. Am I being over paranoid? Xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

As far as I am aware, you just shouldn't take a supplement or multivitamin with Vit A or retinol in it. So just have a look and see what's in it. If yours does contain them, then I would stop taking that one and just switch to a folic acid or maybe a pregnancy multivit. I'm sure that would be fine but maybe have a chat with the consultant. 
Different consultants say different things unfortunately.

xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Stacey, mine says it has vitamin a in it but not retinol. It says vitamin a acetate. I’m so glad I’ve noticed, I don’t even know why I looked at the back. I didn’t know we couldn’t have vitamin a. It’s made me a bit panicky but there’s isn’t much I can do now. I’ll go to Boots later to buy a different one. I’m already taking folic acid anyway so I’m covered with that. Thanks for the advice, I’ve been trying to phone my clinic and will keep trying. How are you feeling?  Xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank-you for the warm welcome.

Natalie90 -This is my 04th transfer but I took quite a big break after the last one so I think previously as I was under 40 they only put one back in the past. Yes it’s lovely being able to chat to others in the same boat.Regarding the vitamins my clinic told me to start taking folic acid so I bought the pregnacare bits as they got everything in them including folic acid. 

Stacey2016 - Will you hold out until OTD or test earlier? I will probably POAS before OTD so can prepare myself mentally either way.

Karleigh - Please don’t think you messed up, I’m sure your clinic would of told you if things were not as they should be. Maybe the way you feeling is a side effect of the mild OHSS? Also I find the progesterone pessaries bloat me up terribly so maybe they are also partly to blame for why you feel bloated too?You’ve done nothing wrong    

xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome Toffee Apple and Karleigh! 

I’m now 3dp5dt and feeling pretty normal aside from the bloating I’ve had since EC. My Dr said to live a normal life in the 2ww and that nothing I do like having sex or exercising is going to change the outcome as that’s all down to the genetics of the embryo - it really helped me to just relax about it all. I did my normal vigorous yoga class and felt amazing afterwards, I don’t do well sitting down so for me keeping an active life is helping keep my mind from thinking too much about what’s happening! 

Is anyone else having crazy vivid dreams on the progesterone?? Also looking for any good Netflix recommendations to keep me distracted in the evenings if anyone has any! 

Xxx


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Missl73 - I'm trying to carry on as normal too  but hearing that doesn't make me feel so bad! So thank you! it's good to keep busy and think about other things other than this process! 

Can I ask anyone who has bloating - i bloated on the stims a little then after EC got mild OHSS. When I say I look 5/6 months pregnant it's no exaggeration. I've been hiding it well under a giant poncho most of the time I can't think of anything worse than people asking me if I'm pregnant right now! This is my first cycle is this normal?! X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

missi73 - I’m currently watching “Orphan Black” on Netflix and am absolutely hooked! Not sure what kind of shows you like, this one is about human clones.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Toffeeapple - How did your other 3 transfers go if you don’t mind me asking? Thanks for the advice, I’m on folic acid anyway so I’m just going to continue with that and stop the multivitamin. 

Missl73 - I’ve had a few vivid dreams, not every night but I normally don’t dream at all or at least I don’t remember any dreams. The other night I dreamt that someone tracked me down through work whilst I was out shopping and I had to dash off and get away because they were dangerous but it was the whole process of me getting away that was funny. I was on my bum at one point shuffling along, don’t ask haha. Glad your feeling okay and carrying on as normal. What progesterone are you taking?

Karleigh - I think bloating is completely normal. I feel a bit bloated this evening and I’ve had a frozen transfer this time. I definitely remember being bloated after EC. Your body has been through all sorts. 

AFM - So this morning I realised I’ve been taking a multivitamin with vitamin a in which I didn’t realise I shouldn’t be taking. Anyway I’m just sticking with the folic acid going forward. I really panicked when I just happened to read on the back it wasn’t suitable for pregnancy although my Consultant said any multivitamin would be fine. Confusing but I phoned the clinic anyway for peace of mind and the Nurse said not to worry as it won’t have done anything but all I need to take is folic acid. Panic over.

Also the lubion injections started off well but my stomach is bruised yellow at the minute and a bit sore. They seem to be getting a bit more painful but I’m sure I will live haha.

Has anyone felt any different since transfer? I’ve had the odd twinge and felt a bit crampy this evening but that’s it so far (2dp5dt).


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Natalie, I'm fine thanks. I've been at work so takes my mind off things. Trying not to read into every little twinge or feeling or symptom as a positive thing really! I feel fine in myself, I have lots of bloating and look slightly pregnant already! Since the EC, I've been like this! Some occasional abdominal discomfort but nothing too bad really. Glad you go the multivitamin thing sorted. Folic acid all the way. Sorry that the injections are getting painful, hopefully its just temporary and they wont be as bad as you continue.

ToffeeApple, I will wait. My husband also wants us to wait so I will try my very best. These last few days have gone quickly and I've got some reading to catch up with to pass the time.

Missl73, Glad you feel okay. I have the bloating too! I have been advised to avoid baths (showering is fine), swimming and sex for 3 days  so that's what I have done. I've had a few interesting dreams too. Very random.

Karleigh, the bloat is normal but I find it a bit annoying that my work trousers don't fit anymore!

xx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

OTD and we have a positive! My wife has had cramps constantly with a teeny bit of spotting Monday night. The line is faint but Deffo there!


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Congrats to you and your wife SweetingWood! X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

Thankyou  x


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Stacey - Yeah I know what you mean about not looking in to every symptom. Yes fingers crossed the injections improve, this mornings was okay. 

Missl73 - I had another vivid dream last night, so funny.

SweetingWood - Congratulations on your BFP, great news.


----------



## AngelFace84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello

I had my transfer Monday (blast) and since last night I have felt rotten and have a full on cold now, sore throat, blocked/runny nose, ear ache and Little cough and just fell rubbish! Just wondering if anyone had a cold on the 2ww before and still got a positive result or any advice? Just worried now.  Haven’t taken anything for it. 

Xxx


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

SweetingWood- Congratulations to you & your wife wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy.

Natalie90 - My 1st IVF was BFN, 2nd was a BFP but it ended in a twin miscarriage & 3rd was a BFN. Have you done any previous cycles?

I’ve had some really weird & vivid dreams too, and have been peeing loads (sorry TMI) but other than that not much else to report. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Natalie90 I'm taking Cylogest 400mg 2x a day. It's certainly not much fun, but I'll take it over an injection any day - by the end of stimms I'd run out of stomach that hadn't been jabbed and it was starting to get sore! So funny you're getting the dreams too, I never remember any of mine usually - last night I dreamt that my husband and my 90-year-old granny were in trouble with the police and going on the run together!! God only knows what my subconscious is trying to tell me with that one 

Congratuations SweetingWood that's fantastic news!! 

Karleigh I was so bloated until about two days ago where I finally felt like I could do my jeans up again and not feel uncomfortable. I think it takes quite a while for your ovaries to go down after EC. 

AFM 4dp5dt and still feeling completely normal. I did have a funny conversation with my best friend back in Australia this morning who is also going through IVF about how irrationally angry we both feel that Meghan Markle is pregnant and how ridiculous a reaction that is!!


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Toffeeapple - Sorry to hear, sounds like you’ve had a rough ride. I have had one fresh transfer after EC in July which resulted in a BFN, AF arrived 5dp5dt. We had one that made it to the freezer so that’s the embryo we’ve just transferred. 

My vivid dreams have been quite funny, I’m also peeing a lot and having hot flushes at random. I’m usually cold. I’ve had cramping on and off today too and I feel bloated.

Missl73 - How strange, my dream last night involved the Police, they came to arrest my next door neighbour who is about 12 haha.

I agree about Meghan, she must be as sick of it as we all are. The limelight is no longer on Princess Eugenie, I bet she’s not happy.

Where is everyone having their treatment? I’m having mine in Chester.

Xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

SweetingWood - congrats to you both, That's great news!

Natalie -  Glad your injection this morning was okay. Hope the evening one is/was okay too.

ToffeeApple - I pee a lot too but just thought I did anyway so not really thinking about it at anything but I'll probably keep an eye on it now! Is this cycle different from your previous cycles?

Missl73 - Today I have felt the most normal out of the whole process! And I'm pleased!

AFM, 1 more day down and they are going quite quickly for me. I wore my normal work trousers today which was nice and apart from being a bit tired ( probably due to work hours) and a headache I felt fine. I'm having treatment in Bristol


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh wow Stacey only one more day that’s nothing, fingers and toes crossed for you 🤞🏼

We are having our treatment at the Lister in Chelsea, it’s our first ever cycle. We have been waiting since February to get started as DH had a varicocele op and we went on a mission to improve his sperm. This whole process has required a lot of patience...not one of my virtues unfortunately!!


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Missl73, I probably wrote that a bit weirdly! I meant I more day gone and only another 7 to go! Each day gone for me is getting closer to testing.


I know what you mean about patience, this has taken us 3 years to get to this point. I think another week for me is not so bad.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Angelface - Sorry I’ve only just seen your post. I was in a previous group with a lady who got a cold in the TWW and she got a BFP. I think she went to the chemist but they suggested breathing in steam etc because they didn’t want to risk anything I don’t think. Don’t worry but if you become really in well call your clinic, that’s what I’ve been advised but I think it would have to be an emergency.

Hope you all have a fab weekend, I’m off to Slimming World in the morning and then for afternoon tea with my mum and sister haha oh and a Sunday Roast on Sunday at our future wedding venue ☺


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I too have woken with a cold today and a sore back but I'm sure that come from having this enormous tummy! 

I only had my transfer Tuesday and my partner keeps asking me everyday do I feel different, bless him!

So it's now half term for me and this 2WW is going to drive me crazy - going to try to keep myself busy and off Google 

I am having my treatment at Guys in London. 

Hope everyone is well and feeling positive!

Have a lovely weekend all X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Hope everyone has had a good weekend? 

I developed a sore throat on Friday (which I still have)  and felt like I was coming down with a cold  as I had zero energy all day and a pounding headache. I also am still incredibly thirsty and still peeing loads
.
So on Saturday I crumbled and at 4dp5dt I POAS. I was shocked to see a whisper of a BFP  within 3mins (used FRER). POAS again this morning and again got a BFP (line was darker than yesterday). We are cautiously excited that we may be in with a chance on OTD on Thursday. Obviously I’m very nervous due to what has happened in the past but am really praying it’s a sticky bean this time around.

Stacey2016 - I checked my previous symptoms I logged when I was cycling and on my BFP cycle I also was peeing loads (but not on my BFN cycle). I tend to drink loads of water normally so also tend to pee a lot even when not cycling but I noticed this time around I was peeing was even more so than normal.

AngelFace84- Welcome and yes I have heard of ladies getting a BFP after getting a cold following their transfer so fingers crossed you get yours soon. 

xx


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Oh wow ToffeeApple - Congratulations and how exciting. 

I think we had our transfer on the same day didn't we? Tuesday?

I'm so desperate to test but I don't know how early is too early!! My OTD isn't until Saturday

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

AngelFace - I hope you feel better now.

ToffeeApple - wow, congrats! That's amazing news. I have been definitely peeing lots more so lets hope its a positive symptom eh?!

Karleigh - I've decided that I would wait until OTD which is Friday for me. I'm counting the mornings I've got left which is only 3 more, I find it makes the days not seem so far away. I had a good weekend thanks, how are you?

AFM - I keep having some pain in my lower abdomen . Also bloating and the most annoying symptom is the fact that i am hungry all the time! I mean, all the time. I'm gonna gain a few pounds before the end of the week!

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Karleigh - how is your cold getting along? I hope you're feeling better! I would resist testing early if you possibly can but that's just my opinion. 

Toffee apple congrats that's brilliant news, I hope that line keeps getting stronger over the next few days!! 

Stacey I think it's hard to tell the difference between weight gain and the bloating - I feel like I've swallowed a beach ball!! So much fun this 2ww huh!! 

AFM it's my OTD tomorrow. I haven't tested at all, in fact, I only just bought a pregnancy test tonight ready for tomorrow morning. Absolutely terrified but my way of coping throughout has been to assume the worst so I've only ever been pleasantly surprised. I'm not sure how much sleep I'm going to get tonight though!! xxx


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Missl73 - Good luck testing tomorrow  My cold is manageable just need to make sure I have plenty of tissue on me where ever I go as my nose is super runny, oh and im sneezing ALOT.

Stacey2016 - Friday will be here before you know it  I had a lovely weekend thank you it's easier to keep busy and distracted when my partners at home too.

Good luck to all those testing soon, I have my fingers crossed for you
X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Karleigh- Thank-you  Yes we both transferred on the 16th Oct but my OTD is this Thursday. 

Stacey2016-Thank-you, I’m also ravenous all the time,glad to hear I’m not the only one lol

Missi73- Thank-you & best of luck for tomorrow,I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Toffee Apple - That’s great news, fingers crossed for OTD. I’m going to wait until OTD, although it is tempting.

Karleigh - Try and hold out if you can, I know it’s hard but I’m waiting until OTD. 

Stacey - Fingers crossed for us both on Friday, I’ll be so nervous.

Missl73 - Wishing you all the best for OTD tomorrow, gosh I bet you feel nervous, I know I will be. My OTD is Friday. I hope you manage to get some sleep. 

AFM - What tests will everyone use or have you used? Last time I got a pack of 2 digital so I have 1 clear blue digital left but I’m going to get the other that gives the lines and do one of each on OTD. 

Xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Missl73, good luck tomorrow. I hope you get some sleep tonight. Fingers crossed!

ToffeeApple, my husband keeps offering to buy me a kebab as a joke. However its very tempting for me to say, go on then! I cant keep up with this appetite.

Karleigh, I think it will be here quickly too! My hubby keeps me distracted most evenings and he really wants us to wait so thats positive.

Natalie, I will be using combination of FRER (I have 3!) and some cheap but reliable amazon specials. I bought a pack of about 20 when we were trying to conceive naturally and they promptly told me no each month! Would be nice to see 2 lines for a change. My friend got a positive on these ones. . Ive got everything crossed for us on Friday too!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ladies I got my BFP this morning!! I was absolutely sure it hadn't worked and the line started off so faint my husband thought I was imagining things but it got stronger and stronger until now there is unmistakably a second line xxx


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Congratulations  X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Missl73 - Wow Congratulations, how amazing. My face light up when I saw your post. You must feel on top of the world. 

Stacey - What does FRER stand for? How are you feeling? It’s not long for us now, I’m getting a bit nervous. I really don’t know what the result will be.

Xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Missl73- Congratulations wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations missl73!


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Missl73 -  Congrats to you! I'm very pleased for you.

Natalie - First Response Early Result. I've heard nothing but good things about them so thought id give them a go. I feel okay. I'm happy that tomorrow is Wednesday! I'm feeling a little impatient now as I desperately want to know but its only 2 more days and then it'll be Friday morning. So really not too far away. I really have no idea what it'll be but do keep positive. How are you? 

xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks so much ladies for your congratulations. I still can't quite believe it so I went out on my lunch break and bought more tests which I did in the toilet at work... the line came up even faster so now I'm going to chill out as I have my blood test at the clinic tomorrow and will get results in the afternoon. 

Good luck for your test days on Friday Stacey & Natalie I have my fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Stacey - Yeah you are right, not long now. I’m okay thanks, I have this heavy feeling, it’s a weird feeling, my stomach just feels big. I’m only on the lubion with this being a natural cycle so I don’t know what the result will be either. I hope we both get BFP’s, I really do.

Missl73 - So pleased for you. Thank you for the well wishes.

Xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Haven't checked in for a while. But OTD for me this morning and it's a BFN!   absolutely devastated. Feels like a waste of another year. Calling the clinic to get the ball rolling for another cycle. 
Good luck to everyone else. X


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi there cakebaby

Just joining after embryo transfer yesterday. So sorry to hear the result. Best of luck to those still waiting


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

So sorry to hear that cakebaby! Sending big hugs your way X

Anicca79 welcome to the 2ww  how many did u have transferred? Fingers crossed for you.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Cakebaby- I’m so sorry hun sending hugs.

annica79- Welcome, did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey please can I join you ladies?

I am testing in November but there is no board to post on yet! I had a DET of 2 grade 1 morulas on Monday 22nd! So am 2dp3dt and I don't think I can last two weeks! My test date is the 6th November. 

Need some PMA from somewhere! 

Leanne xxx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

I really don’t know what’s going on with my phone, I’d already replied earlier today but now I can’t see it. 

Cakebaby - I’m so sorry to hear it’s a BFN. I know how heartbreaking it is but you will get through this. Take some time for you now and keep positive for your next cycle. Just know your time will come.

Anicca - Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope your TWW goes well.

Id593 - Yes of course you can join us, welcome. Congratulations on being PUPO. So is your OTD 15 days after transfer or have I worked that out wrong? Keep as positive as possible, positivity has helped me during my 2WW. I’m usually a really emotional person but today has been the first day I’ve cried since transfer and I’m 9 days in, I’ve only cried because OTD is getting close and I’m getting nervous but I gave myself a good talking to and I’m okay now. 

Xx


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

natalie90 - yep 15 days! Not sure why? I am an early tester so will probably do my first test on Monday 29th!   You are an inspiration! I need to find some positive cd to listen to or something! So much pressure! Do you tend to test early or wait for the OTD?


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Natalie - I know what you mean about feeling heavy. I just put it down to the fact that I can't stop eating. Plus I have had bloating pretty much from day one. We'll both be happy with feeling heavy if we get BFP's so I'm just trying to put it all onto perspective. I have everything crossed for us both and its been lovely chatting with you especially are on the same timeline. You've really helped me not to test early! I hope you are feeling okay this evening. Its such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it?!

CakeBaby -sorry to hear that. Sending hugs your way.

Annica - Welcome! Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the TWW

ID593 - Welcome and congrats on being PUPO. I hope the TWW flies by for you. As Natalie says, positivity is key and take each day as it comes.

xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Id593 - I’ve only had one transfer previous and AF arrived 5dp5dt so I just held out to day 11 to test but I knew it would be a BFN. This time I’ve just wanted to wait until OTD to make sure we know one way or another, I don’t want any false hope. 

Stacey - It’s been really lovely talking with you too, I do hope it’s good news for us both on Friday. I really just want to know the outcome. I had another cry earlier but I’m okay now, it’s just the unknown. I really don’t want to have gone this whole wait to get bad news. We are going to go and buy some tests tomorrow evening for Friday morning but I’m keeping positive for now. How are you? 

Xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Cakebaby - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself xxx 

Annica & ld593 - welcome to the 2ww and congrats on being PUPO.

Natalie & Stacey only one more day left to wait. Fingers crossed for you both, I hope you get some sleep tonight. I got up at 5.30am on my OTD as I couldn't wait a second longer! 

AFM, I had my beta yesterday and it came back higher than average for 10dp5dt so it's helped me to relax a little although I'm sure the 3ww is not going to be any better than the 2ww was!


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

missil73- Great news about your beta

ld593- Hello I remember you from the cycling forum,congratulations on being PUPO.

Natalie90 & Stacey -Good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of both of you & keeping everything crossed.

AFM I have been testing (with FRER) every day since I got my initial BFP at 4dp5dt and the test line has been getting darker. I did a CB Digi at 5dp5dt and got a BFN. I repeated the CB Digi at 7dp5dt and got a BFP 1-2 weeks. Today is my OTD at 9dp5dt and I did a CB Digi and it came up as 2-3 weeks. I had my bloods taken today and have just had a call from the clinic and my beta is 458. We are very happy and really hoping we will be 4th time lucky.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Missl73 - Thank you for your well wishes. Hope you are okay?

Toffee Apple - That’s fab, congratulations on your BFP. Was your OTD early with being 9dp5dt?


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Natalie90- Thank-you😊I don’t think it was early hun as 9dp5dt equates to 14dpo which in a 28 cycle would be the day AF is due.Thats how I understand it.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Natalie, I’m doing well, I’ve decided not to go and have another blood test tomorrow. I have no real reason to think I’m going to miscarry and doing extra tests isn’t going to stop anything bad from happening it’s only going to warn me in advance it might be happening and worry me so I’m trying hard (right now at least) to just be positive and believe what will be will be. Let’s see how long this lasts lol!! 

Toffee apple my clinic ask you to test on 9dp5dt too. It seems like every clinic has their own way. That’s a great beta result, very reassuring! What day is your scan?

Good luck ladies testing tomorrow, sending you all the positive vibes xxx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Natalie - Tomorrow is OTD. Not sure if you'll see this tonight but everything crossed for us. I'm okay today. Feeling a little nervous this evening. I know what you mean about the process and then potential bad news. Lets hope that's not the case for either of us. I have 3 tests lined up upstairs! A bit over kill but I have them so I'll see how many I use. I'll probably test quite early as hubby leaves for work at 7 and we'll do it together. I'll update as soon as I'm able to.

Missl73 - Thank you for the well wishes. I hope I do get some sleep tonight. Fab news on your beta, congrats again.

ToffeeApple - Thank you for the well wishes. And Congrats. That's great news.

Night All.

xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello lovely people 

I’m so, so gutted to say it’s a BFN for us. I’m just so sad and I just need to cry it out. Next step for us will be a whole new cycle on the NHS, we’re lucky enough to have a free one left.

I really hope that anyone in the 2WW gets a BFP but if not all we can do is keep trying, it will happen one day.

Thank you so much to you all for your support, it really helps to have people in the same boat to talk to xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

The first thing I did when I woke up this morning is come to check how you’d got on. I’m so so sorry Natalie I’m heartbroken for you. Please take care of yourself and take the time to grieve this cycle, I really believe your time will come I’m just so sorry it wasn’t to be this time xxx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Oh No, Natalie. I'm so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself and sending you hugs. I hope that your next cycle is a successful one and it will happen one day. You've been lovely to chat to. xxx

AFM - I got a BFP this morning. We are very pleased and we can't quite believe it.

xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations Stacey that's wonderful news, I'm delighted for you!! Does your clinic do blood tests or do you have to wait until the viability scan for your next update? xxx


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Morning all,

Natalie so gutted for you! You have a fantastic positive attitude and I know your time will come.

Stacey congratulations  

AFM - today we are 10dp5dt our OTD isn't until tomorrow but since my partner is out on work tomorrow from extremely early we decided to test today so we could do it together! We used a FRER, I originally thought it hadn't worked but by the time I'd washed my hands I could see a faint line that's got progressively darker I'm still sceptical but I think we have a BFP - I will test again tomorrow  

Have a lovely weekend all X

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fantastic news Karleigh!! That’s what happened on my first test, it took a little while for the line to appear. I did another one lunchtime that same day and it came up immediately. Sounding positive!! Xxx


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Toffee_Apple - Congratulations on your 

Natalie90 - I'm so sorry for your BFN, really hope the next cycle brings good things for you.    

stacey2016 - Congratulations on your  

Karleigh - Sounds like a   for you too!!! Congratulations!!!!

AFM - as I have said before I'm a bugger for testing early...just can't help myself. Did a FRER this morning at 4dp3dt and have got a faint BFP. Very sceptical as it is very early but I did have 2 put back Could it still be the trigger


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Congratulations on the BFP’s xx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Missl73 - Thank you! I have to wait for the viability scan now which will be 3 weeks away.

Karleigh - Amazing. Sound like a BFP for you. Congrats.

Id593 - Thank you. Not sure how long the trigger stays around in your system. When will you test again? Hoping its a BFP for you.

Thank you, Natalie. xx
xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

Natalie90-I am so very sorry to hear your sad news 😔I really hope you are 3rd time lucky on your next cycle. Remember to be kind to  yourself while you grieve.

Stacey2016 & Karleigh -Congratulations  on your BFP’s ladies wishing each of you a healthy & happy 9 months.

Missl73- I had an e-mail from my clinic today while I was at work saying they want me to have a scan at 6 weeks and then again at 8 weeks but didn’t give me any dates so I need to ring them on Monday to chase that up. What date is your scan hun?

ld593- Thank-you😊I think from memory the trigger shot takes 10 days to leave your system. If you have got loads of tests and are a POASholic like me then I would suggest POAS tomorrow and see if that is a a weaker or stronger line. If it’s not there it’s quite likely that you caught the tail end of the trigger leaving your system today,if it’s getting darker then I would think it’s a BFP. 

xx


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Toffee_apple - thanks for putting it in perspective for me! Did a frer this morning and it was negative so defo caught the tail end of the trigger! I think I'll save the testing for Friday now. Well I'll try xxx


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

ld593- You welcome😊Fingers crossed for when you next test. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Toffee_Apple what clinic are you with? That's good that they offer two scans. Mine is on 13th November, how about you? If that one goes well I'm going to pay for another private scan as I want some extra reassurance before we fly back to Australia for Christmas. 

ld593 I hope you're doing well and resisting the urge to test again for a few more days. I know the agony of waiting is so hard!! 

Stacey & Karleigh I hope you're both doing well since your BFPs and managing to stay off google more than I am! 

xxx


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Missl73 - Thanks. I feel great thanks. I already have got a book out from the library about pregnancy so avoiding google is easyish.

Hope you've all had a good weekend.
xx


----------



## rags_83 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join you?

I am currently 4DP5DT and slowly losing my mind  

I am a serial early tester and not even a hint of a positive test yet.


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

I started at 4dp5dt too 😔. Today is 7dp5dt FET and with first response it’s a flat out bfn this morning. I’ve usually a positive by now and that was with my miscarriages. What’s the general consensus? Am I out?


----------



## rags_83 (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think you are out hun  

I have read that implantation and HCG levels vary with each potential pregnancy. You could have late implantation  

x


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

missl73 - not long now for your scan! I don't think it is any easier waiting for the scan still sends you loopy! 

rags_83 - 4 days is not enough...keep positive!

Tags77 - when is your OTD? your not out as you could have had late implantation. 

Toffee_Apple - I did a FRER on Sunday and got a negative and have done a FRER this morning and got a faint positive...im 8dp3dt today so hoping it gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

That’s great news Id! I’m rooting for you as everyone on FF deserves success. I’m afraid today is another flat out bfn, so I know no matter how much I wished for a miracle late implanter that’s it’s not worked. These frers are so sensitive these days, they can pick up low levels of bhcg. I was uncontrollably crying yesterday but today I’m much better. Keeping busy at work. I’m surprised as this was our last attempt, our 7th. My DH won’t agree to anymore treatment. I thought I’d be a complete mess. We’ve exhausted all options by this point and took the decision to transfer 2 donor embryos. Unfortunately it was not meant to be. I”ll always have my scans of the 3 that I lost. The little video of our March attempt. It is a clear image of a wee fetus with a strong heartbeat, but other than that I have nothing to show for what has completely dominated my life for the past 3 years.


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

missl73- I’m with IVI in Spain but they have a satellite clinic in London where I’ll be having my scan on the 08th Nov. 

Rags_83 - 4dp5dt is very early I had barely a whisper of a line then I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Tags 77- I am so sorry.You have been through so much and are such a strong person. 

ld593- Congratulations on your BFP I’m so happy for you.Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months .

AFM I have been so hungry and can’t stop eating. Also have been experiencing some nausea and some days have less energy than others but no major symptoms otherwise.

xx


----------

